# Help brake issue



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Rubber brake lines can close up.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Did you bench bleed master?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I also do not get it. After bleeding brakes nothing come out. Out of where? So you managed to bleed the brakes and it WAS coming out? Then stopped? 
Why do I have that suspicion that you do not have brake booster push rod properly connected?
Or, simply have bad master? Happens.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes and still nothing... It actually did this before changing out the master.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I changed out wheel cylinders and did brake job, went to bleed brakes and zero flu it came out... So I changed out the master cylinder and still nothing!!!


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Proportional valve??


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

there is a button on the proportioning valve that needs a reset before bleeding.
Look it up as I can't tell you exactly what to do as it has been years since I did brakes. Depress it or pull it while you bleed. ??

Pressure or vacuum bleeding works best on this model.

Good luck!

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I Reyes pushing it and nothing!!! I pulled the line the goes to the back bricks from the propositional valve and not a drop!!! Help


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I tryed


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just figured it out, no fluid going to the back brakes, the ABS pump went on it!!!


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The modulator is air bound. Did you try to home the modulator?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Ron6519 said:


> Rubber brake lines can close up.


They sure can and how I found that problem I was going nowhere on ice from a stop on level ground or at a slight downward slope. The front brakes weren't completely releasing. Do Ole Bessie, her gas mileage, rotors and pads a favor and replace the front hoses at Bessie's age.


----------

